# 79 Rabbit 1.5 FI Oil



## Milk_Dud_79_Rabbit (Oct 22, 2009)

I just bought this thing for $100 and it's in need of some work but the thing first on my list is changing the fluids. I was told by the dealer it takes 15w-40 oil, the parts store said put 5w-30 in it and those are two different beasts all together.







Anyone care to clarify this for me? I don't have a repair manual for it yet or an owners manual. capacity would be nicetoo but I can figure that out on my own if necessary.
It's a 79 Rabbit 1.5L Fuel Injected, automatic.


----------



## Milk_Dud_79_Rabbit (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Rabbit 1.5 FI Oil (Milk_Dud_79_Rabbit)*

Nobody?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 79 Rabbit 1.5 FI Oil (Milk_Dud_79_Rabbit)*

You may be able to find a service manual in a local library.
Older (but not as old as 1970s) oil charts for VWs listed 5W-30 for cold temperatures and 15W-40 for warm temperatures.
If you must change the oil right now, you can probably get away with 5W-40.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: 79 Rabbit 1.5 FI Oil (Milk_Dud_79_Rabbit)*

That was my first car!








I used 5W-30... mineral based. Not sure "exactly" but i'd do a change with a 4L jug. 
You could use 15W-40 too.. just look at a viscosity chart and pick the temp. range that best suits you.


----------



## Milk_Dud_79_Rabbit (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Rabbit 1.5 FI Oil (rickjaguar)*

Thanks guys. I went to another dealer the other day and asked to see where it says 15w-40. They showed it on their computer that's what VW recommends for the fuel injected and diesels. So I'm going to use the 5w-30 I already bought for my Dakota since I already use that. Just so happens I had 8 qts of 15w-40 laying around in the garage. Problem solved!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 79 Rabbit 1.5 FI Oil (Milk_Dud_79_Rabbit)*

My 1.5d http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 15w40 Rotella. 
Oil analysis after 10k miles still comes back with plenty of additives.


----------

